# sig sauer 1911



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

So there seems to be a lot of sig fans on this forum and I was looking at there 1911's in guns&ammo and they look pretty damn nice.

Just wondering what you think of them. My favorite looking one would be the Scorpion.

any info on them would be appriciated


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

ponzer04 said:


> . . . any info on them would be appriciated


Ask your question here, a large member number Sig forum named "SIGforum". Good name, eh ? :mrgreen:
Main Page

And here. Much smaller number of members, but also very good. 
SIG Talk - SIG Sauer Enthusiasts Forum

I have no knowledge or info about Sig 1911s. My only Sig is the P290 "pocket nine". Bought new in March. Now my CCW. It's been very good to me. :smt1099


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I have three Sig 1911's... the GSR TTT, the Platinum Elite Carry, and the 1911 Carry Nitron. They are very nice guns. The fit, finish, and performance of all three are excellent.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Ask your question here, a large member number Sig forum named "SIGforum". Good name, eh ? :mrgreen:
> Main Page
> 
> And here. Much smaller number of members, but also very good.
> ...


I'll have to tell him to look there. He just went to work.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

A vuddy had one. Greqat gun--accurate, reliable, nice looking. Then he blew it in half with a double charge...<g>


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*I do not have one but, want one. If they are anywhere near as good as my 229 and P6 they will be great. I say if you get a good deal on one go for it. *


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

I've had two SIG 1911 C3's without one complaint.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

My son had one when they first came available and it never was reliable even after he sent it back twice. He traded it for another P220. A guy I shoot with has one and it runs great in singlestack competition with no modifications and the dirt here tends to tie them up.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Come hell or high water I will NEVER part with mine! The only thing that I have an issue with is off the shelf holster selection is very limited. Besides that, I feel as though it just keeps getting better and better!

shot this group off hand today. I'll confess that I had an awful flinch on the first shot which didn't even hit paper. That would explain the "8 shots" but only 7 holes.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't own one ... yet ....

:mrgreen:


----------

